

Ask HN: Stock Quote REST API - duncanc4

I am working on a commercial iOS application for displaying stock information.  What some cheaper options for a REST API to get the stock quote information? I&#x27;ve already looked at solutions like Xignite, but they are too expensive.  Google finance is shut down and Yahoo doesn&#x27;t allow you to use financial data through YQL in commercial applications.
======
yueq
You can use Yahoo finance. It's not RESTful though.

~~~
duncanc4
Can you explain how you can use Yahoo Finance commercially?

As stated on the below link, "Data available on the Yahoo! network (e.g.,
Finance, Weather) is not approved for commercial usage via YQL, unless
mentioned otherwise in the Terms of Service."

[https://developer.yahoo.com/yql](https://developer.yahoo.com/yql)

